# Configuration for a PC under 25K



## Pferdestarke (Feb 22, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: *Mainly for web browsing, watching HD movies (bitstreaming through video card to my AVR) and MS Office. No gaming at all*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *<25000 INR*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *No*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows 7 Ultimate (x64)*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *Already have a Seagate 1TB HDD*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *Already have a DELL 22" Full HD LED*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *HDD and Graphic card (Already have them)*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *This week (In fact ASAP)*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *This build is going to be assembled my me*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *I live in Vijayawada. Skylake i3 (6100) is not available yet here. Thinking to get the components from CTC Secunderabad.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:*My last PC died a week back due to the puny Mercury PSU failure (BUrnt many components). So, thinking to opt for Antec PSU and Cabinet this time.*

*My requirements: 
Core i3 (6200/4150)?
Motherboard
Cabinet(under 2500 INR)
PSU
Memory*


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 22, 2016)

Intel I5 4440 - 12000
Mobo Gigabyte B85M-D3H - 5500
PSU - AntecVP450 - 3000
Ram Kingston HyperX fury 4GB - 1500
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo - 800
Cabinet - Zebronics VENT - 1100

Total - 24,000 Rs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2016)

*Budget - 25.5k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 6100
*9,000*
*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-B150M-D3H
*7,000*
*Memory*G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
*3,500*
*Power Supply*
Antec VP500PC
*3,100*
*Cabinet*Zebronics VENT
*1,100*
*Optical Drive*
Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W
*1,000*
*Keyboard*
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800*
*Mouse*included in combo*0*
*Total**25,500*


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Feb 23, 2016)

CASE: Cooler Master Force 500
Processor : Intel Core i3-4150 Haswell
Motherboard: MSI B85M-G43
RAM: G.Skill Value 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz
PSU: CoolerMaster B-Series 500 Watt


----------



## Pferdestarke (Feb 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 25.5k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i3 6100
> ...



Thanks bssunilreddy for the recommendation. I couldn't find the skylake processors and compatible components for skylake in vijayawada. I'm thinking of visiting CTC this week for purchasing components. 

Please recommend a configuration with skylake i5 as well.

Can you recommend me a shop in CTC that offers best price for the above components?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 23, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> Thanks bssunilreddy for the recommendation. I couldn't find the skylake processors and compatible components for skylake in vijayawada. I'm thinking of visiting CTC this week for purchasing components.
> 
> Please recommend a configuration with skylake i5 as well.
> 
> ...


You will be better off buying a I5 not I3.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 24, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> Thanks bssunilreddy for the recommendation. I couldn't find the skylake processors and compatible components for skylake in vijayawada. I'm thinking of visiting CTC this week for purchasing components.
> 
> Please recommend a configuration with skylake i5 as well.
> 
> ...



*Budget - 31.1k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500*14,600**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-B150M-D3H*7,000**Memory*G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB 2133MHz DDR4*3,500**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,100**Cabinet*Zebronics VENT*1,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**31,100*

Go to Arun Computers, CTC, Secunderabad. Ask for Mr.Ramu, he will give best prices.
Also visit PL Computers and Swetha Computers for price comparison. Okay.


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 24, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 31.1k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 6500*14,600**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-B150M-D3H*7,000**Memory*G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB 2133MHz DDR4*3,500**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,100**Cabinet*Zebronics VENT*1,100**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**31,100*
> ...


If you have the budget then this build is great.


----------



## Pferdestarke (Feb 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go to Arun Computers, CTC, Secunderabad. Ask for Mr.Ramu, he will give best prices.
> Also visit PL Computers and Swetha Computers for price comparison. Okay.



Thanks sunil. I have inquired these shops. They don't have skylake stuff as of yet. Please help me finding them in Hyderabad. Also, may I know where'd you get the prices you've mentioned in the quotes from? 

Is it safe to purchase these components from online retailers like itdepot, md computers, etc?

Thanks again!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> Thanks sunil. I have inquired these shops. They don't have skylake stuff as of yet. Please help me finding them in Hyderabad. Also, may I know where'd you get the prices you've mentioned in the quotes from?
> 
> Is it safe to purchase these components from online retailers like itdepot, md computers, etc?
> 
> Thanks again!



In Swetha Computers there is one Moolchand who gave me the prices of the components. Ask for Moolchand and get the components from him.
All online retailers prices are at least 1k more than the local shops prices.


----------



## Pferdestarke (Feb 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> In Swetha Computers there is one Moolchand who gave me the prices of the components. Ask for Moolchand and get the components from him.
> All online retailers prices are at least 1k more than the local shops prices.



Sorry for bothering you manier times sunil! Just enquired Swetha computers. The prices they've quoted are almost similar to those of "The IT wares". I'm a bit inclined towards ITwares because of negative reviews I've been hearing about Swetha computers. Is it safe to purchase from ITwares?

Thank you!


----------



## Pferdestarke (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello Guys, Which motherboard should I prefer H110 or B150?

Is there any noticeable difference in performance/quality of components?

Also, I have heard Gigabyte boards may have BIOS issues.  Which brand should I prefer? ASUS or GIGABYTE?

Thanks!


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 28, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> Hello Guys, Which motherboard should I prefer H110 or B150?
> 
> Is there any noticeable difference in performance/quality of components?
> 
> ...


For an i3 anything will do, however bear in mind your motherboard is an important component of your computer and it's worth spending a little more on for the sake of reliability. Only buy from reputable brands and maybe not the straight up cheapest offer they have.


----------



## Pferdestarke (Mar 13, 2016)

Finally got skylake'd

A big shout out to bsunilreddy and other fellow members on the forum for guiding me through the purchase process.

My Rig:
*Processor*Intel Core i3 6100 (using with stock cooler)*Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B150 D3H*Memory*Corsair Vengeance DDR4 8GB 2133MHz*Storage*Seagate Barrcuda 1TB*Graphic Card*Zotac Nvidia GT730 2GB DDR5*Cabinet*Antec X1-T*PSU*Antec VP500PC*DVD RW*LG GH24HNSC0*Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" IPS *TIM*Noctua NT-H1 

All components except for monitor (purchased it 4 months back) & Noctua NT-H1(purchased from prime abgb) are purchased from Arun Computers, CTC, Secunderabad. Got best prices from them.

Getting super cool numbers with Noctua NT-H1 (max temperature reached 53`C with full on multitasking)

Posting few pics of my rig:

Ready for assembling



Transparent window (got these stickers from a local automotive sticker shop)


----------



## nac (Mar 13, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> Finally got skylake'd


Congrats 
If you don't mind I have couple of questions.
- May I know how much it costs for Proccy, MB & Memory?
- Is i3 6th better than i5 4th suggested by Aakarshan? (I likely to ask this question again to everyone before going for an upgrade, since you have decided i3 6th over i5 4th I am asking you).


----------



## ZTR (Mar 13, 2016)

nac said:


> Congrats
> If you don't mind I have couple of questions.
> - May I know how much it costs for Proccy, MB & Memory?
> - Is i3 6th better than i5 4th suggested by Aakarshan? (I likely to ask this question again to everyone before going for an upgrade, since you have decided i3 6th over i5 4th I am asking you).


i3 (all generations) is 2 cores and 2 HT cores
i5 (all generations) is 4 cores no HT

So yeah i5 4th is any day better than i3 6th


----------



## Pferdestarke (Mar 13, 2016)

nac said:


> Congrats
> If you don't mind I have couple of questions.
> - May I know how much it costs for Proccy, MB & Memory?
> - Is i3 6th better than i5 4th suggested by Aakarshan? (I likely to ask this question again to everyone before going for an upgrade, since you have decided i3 6th over i5 4th I am asking you).



Got the proccy for 8800, mobo for 7250, and paid 3500 for memory. Like ZTR said in his post above, i5 is better in terms of performance owing to the extra 2 cores. 

Actually, my level of usage would be sufficed even with a pentium proccy but I took it to the core family with the entry level i3.

Planning to build an i7 based HTPC+gaming rig in next year.



ZTR said:


> i3 (all generations) is 2 cores and 2 HT cores
> i5 (all generations) is 4 cores no HT
> 
> So yeah i5 4th is any day better than i3 6th



+1 to that mate!

- - - Updated - - -

Posting another pic of my rig



DIY dust filter (used mosquito screen net material)


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 19, 2016)

is Gigabyte GA-B150 D3H board support DDR4 RAM?? but in Gigabyte website written Dual Channel DDR3/DDR3L !! i am confusing.


----------



## Pferdestarke (Mar 19, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> is Gigabyte GA-B150 D3H board support DDR4 RAM?? but in Gigabyte website written Dual Channel DDR3/DDR3L !! i am confusing.



Where have you checked the specs from? Here's the official specs GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-B150M-D3H (rev. 1.0)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> is Gigabyte GA-B150 D3H board support DDR4 RAM?? but in Gigabyte website written Dual Channel DDR3/DDR3L !! i am confusing.


They have both the versions, DDR3 and DDR4.
DDR3 version have the tag "DDR3" in the model name itself, like GA-B150 D3H DDR3


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 20, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> Where have you checked the specs from? Here's the official specs GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-B150M-D3H (rev. 1.0)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-B150M-D3H DDR3 (rev. 1.0)

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> They have both the versions, DDR3 and DDR4.
> DDR3 version have the tag "DDR3" in the model name itself, like GA-B150 D3H DDR3



thanks for information .but where i will find tag . in cover ??pls..


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> thanks for information .but where i will find tag . in cover ??pls..


I mean, you can find DDR3 in the model name itself. 
Yes, you can find the model's name printed on the box/cover. Check the spoiler...


Spoiler



DDR4
*www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/5491/13390_big.png

DDR3
*www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/5516/13394_big.png


If you're buying online, the listing should be titled "GA-B150M-D3H DDR3" if it's a DDR3 motherboard. If it's DDR4, it would be titled "GA-B150M-D3H". If you want to be sure, you can check the specification too and know whether it supports DDR3 or DDR4.


----------



## Pferdestarke (Mar 20, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> Thanks for information .but where i will find tag . in cover ??pls..



Check this picture. The box clearly mentions whether it is a DDR4 or 3.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160320/921381657ae89da29b10e01d5ac55898.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 20, 2016)

ZTR said:


> i3 (all generations) is 2 cores and 2 HT cores
> i5 (all generations) is 4 cores no HT
> 
> So yeah i5 4th is any day better than i3 6th



afaik 1st gen i5s were dual cores,not quad cores like they are now.


----------



## Pferdestarke (Mar 20, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> afaik 1st gen i5s were dual cores,not quad cores like they are now.



You're partially correct mate. First gen core i5s up to 680 are dual cores with HT where as 750, 750s and 760 are quad cores


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 21, 2016)

nac said:


> I mean, you can find DDR3 in the model name itself.
> Yes, you can find the model's name printed on the box/cover. Check the spoiler...
> 
> 
> ...



please recommended me to Corsair PSU, Corsair Cabinet  and which Microprocessor (core i3 4Gen or 5th Gen)to buy .


----------



## nac (Mar 21, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> please recommended me to Corsair PSU, Corsair Cabinet  and which Microprocessor (core i3 4Gen or 5th Gen)to buy .


Start a new thread, and key in what you want and follow the format. I am sure you will get some nice suggestion from digitian.
BTW, your existing config is very similar to me.  Guess, it's more than half a decade old.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 21, 2016)

nac said:


> Start a new thread, and key in what you want and follow the format. I am sure you will get some nice suggestion from digitian.
> BTW, your existing config is very similar to me.  Guess, it's more than half a decade old.



just i need above requirements.nothing else . please suggest me about Corsair PSU, Corsair Cabinet and which Microprocessor (core i3 4Gen or 5th Gen).


----------



## nac (Mar 21, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> just i need above requirements.nothing else . please suggest me about Corsair PSU, Corsair Cabinet and which Microprocessor (core i3 4Gen or 5th Gen).


I think you're not getting the point. You're gonna react just like your avatar after seeing this suggestion.
PSU - Corsair AXi 1200
Cabinet - Corsair Obsidian Series 900D 
As far as I know, there is no i3 5th gen desktop processor. Since we have only two to choose from and 5th is out of the equation, go with 4th.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 22, 2016)

nac said:


> I think you're not getting the point. You're gonna react just like your avatar after seeing this suggestion.
> PSU - Corsair AXi 1200
> Cabinet - Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
> As far as I know, there is no i3 5th gen desktop processor. Since we have only two to choose from and 5th is out of the equation, go with 4th.


btw are PSU ,Cabinet not costly ???

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Start a new thread, and key in what you want and follow the format. I am sure you will get some nice suggestion from digitian.
> BTW, your existing config is very similar to me.  Guess, it's more than half a decade old.



Configuration for a PC under Rs 25000.00


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 7, 2016)

Pferdestarke said:


> Finally got skylake'd
> 
> A big shout out to bsunilreddy and other fellow members on the forum for guiding me through the purchase process.
> 
> ...



By the way ,which model RAM (Corsair ) that you have?????  . CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R or CMK8GX4M1A2400C14R
I am confusing..


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 7, 2016)

^^ Both the above RAMs have the same speed i.e. 2400 MHz. The 2 models differ in the CAS latency. 14R model has 14-16-16-31 CAS latency and 16R model has 16-16-16-39 CAS latency. Now don't ask whats the difference between the CAS Latencies. Just google . But as far as daily usage is considered you wont notice much difference between the 2.


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok .....ok... I will not ask any things. Thanks .


----------

